# Orchard Spider



## NateS (May 13, 2010)

It was extremely windy and she fell out of her web.  This is the sequence of her climbing back up.

















Home sweet home






The coolest part?  There were two of these, one male and one female, sharing the same web.  It was kind of sweet (in a creepy way) and was like watching an old married couple at home.


----------



## mr.fab (May 13, 2010)

These are great shots!!!!! What size lens did you use to get in so close?


----------



## NateS (May 13, 2010)

mr.fab said:


> These are great shots!!!!! What size lens did you use to get in so close?



Thank you.  I used the Tamron 180mm f3.5 but I'm fairly confident that I could have gotten this close with a Tamron 90mm.  These guys aren't very skittish.


----------



## magkelly (May 13, 2010)

Nice shots. Anyone perchance know what kind of spider she is? She's like a stained glass window in miniature this spider! I've never seen one of these.


----------



## NateS (May 14, 2010)

magkelly said:


> Nice shots. Anyone perchance know what kind of spider she is? She's like a stained glass window in miniature this spider! I've never seen one of these.



Yeah it is an Orchard Spider.  Scientific Name is Leucauge Venusta.

View my other topics and you'll see a few weeks back I posted some of an Orchard Spider and it shows it's top side really well.  It's back is gorgeous with a pearl white color and some really neat details/designs.

Edit: Here you go is the link to more pictures of this type of spider.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/200784-orchard-spider.html


----------



## Speed JUnkyz (May 15, 2010)

Beautiful....one thing i miss about the country is the misc. spiders out there....I still sorta live in the country but have yet to see anything. Im stuck shooting flowers and inspiring rivers and creeks.


----------



## NateS (May 15, 2010)

Speed JUnkyz said:


> Beautiful....one thing i miss about the country is the misc. spiders out there....I still sorta live in the country but have yet to see anything. Im stuck shooting flowers and inspiring rivers and creeks.



Thanks.  We actually live in town, just lucky enough to have a wooded lot behind our backyard with no houses....almost like living in the country even though we live in town.  We love it and it sure helps with finding bugs.


----------



## Speed JUnkyz (May 15, 2010)

Thats cool...I went outside earlier hunting for bugs lol FAIL!


----------



## cnutco (May 15, 2010)

Love the colors on the spider.  Great pictures!

Thanks.


----------



## AnaBo (May 15, 2010)

that is just great!.. I wouldn't dare I think just from looking in the spiders direction it would lure me into its web and eat me. hahaha.. its a beautiful insect!!. you managed to make it seem friendly.

Where I live theres lots of spiders but only ugly ones, black and hairy... I live outside town near the mountains, seriously when someone yells "throw a shoe!" I know they want to squish something and I secretly hope its not my shoe hahaha..


----------

